

What the Internet looked like in 1995 - brenfrow
http://mentalfloss.com/article/49676/what-internet-looked-1995

======
paraiuspau
"Nostalgia ain't what it used to be..."

------
notastartup
I just love the 90s internet websites. I sometimes like to browse through my
favorite sites as a kid and admire how tacky everything was back then. The
nostalgia is much great. Bring back the 90s.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20000614134445/http://game-
revol...](https://web.archive.org/web/20000614134445/http://game-
revolution.com/content.htm)

